
Ask HN: Who's hiring? - mncaudill
There have been a few "who's hiring?" threads in the past and I'm curious if those hiring would be interested in adding to another. I think the last one was up almost a month and a half ago, so I'm sure the job landscape has changed over that time.<p>On a completely self-plugging note, as of this past Monday, my company downsized so if anyone is need of a good web developer, drop me a line!
======
mpobrien
I'd just like to post a friendly reminder before this thread fills up with a
lot of posts. Please post your location, or if the job(s) in question can be
done remotely, specify so - it makes things much easier.

~~~
conquest
Where is the app around this post? I've always thought it would be interesting
to have some social network way to know about jobs via friends and previous
co-workers. LinkedIn has never really done much for me and it seems you have
to be more proactive there.

~~~
pcampbell
Check out CareerElement.com; we will be bringing all kinds of new innovation
to the job space. We will be launching in April.

We are an angel funded Stanford/Google startup.

And we are hiring: <http://www.careerelement.com/index/software>

Location: Palo Alto, CA

~~~
conquest
Can you tell us more about your startup? How does it work? I've always thought
it would be interesting to move the word of mouth job knowledge to a software
tool. I know all the jobs we have open at my company and my friends know their
open jobs. Why not share these openly either anonymously or via your friend
network. Show who's moving where and what they're doing now in some easy to
digest format.

------
sjwalter
SSi Micro is hiring great hackers. Know C pretty well, be great at one high-
level language (Python, PHP, whatever), be a quick learner (and we mean
quick), and then come and be a propellerhead at our awesome, small company.

www.ssimicro.com/jobs

We're a little company based in Yellowknife, the capital city of the Northwest
Territories. We deliver broadband satellite internet to 61 of the most remote
communities on earth, and now that our network's up and running (although
we're investing heavily in upgrading it), we're busy building great software
for our customers, optimized specifically for our unique network.

Yellowknife's not as cold as you think, and the 24-hours-of-daylight summers
are not to be missed.

If you're interested and game, we'll make an offer really easy to accept:
We'll get and pay for your apartment, a car if you need it, and pay you atop
that. We'll do all that for up to three months while you evaluate us and the
north, so that it's risk- and hassle-free for you to come to a really great,
unique company in an awesome little city.

Email: stephenw@ssimicro.com

~~~
euroclydon
What kind of internet service do you have in Yellowknife itself?

~~~
sjwalter
Great question. Thankfully, we have a terrestrial link from down south all the
way up to the Knife, so we have decent access. I say "decent" and not
"amazing" because our bandwidth isn't anything like it is in some bigger
markets down south, but it's totally reasonable for most stuff I find.
(There's no buffering for Youtube or most streaming video websites, Divx
movies need some time to buffer, usual throughput at home is around 300 kb/s
down 100 kb/s up, at the office it's a couple megabits, enough to never have
to wait for anything.)

I guess this means we don't do too much dogfooding, but our lives would be a
lot more difficult if we did.

------
coffeemug
RethinkDB in Mountain View, CA: looking for system and performance engineers.
Interns also welcome. More details here: <http://www.rethinkdb.com/jobs>

Here's a quick blurb from our jobs page:

 _Working at RethinkDB truly involves disruptive technology and solving
interesting, challenging problems. Building caching algorithms, advanced data
structures, and lock-free concurrency primitives from scratch is just business
as usual here.

While everyone at RethinkDB has the determination to move heaven and earth to
succeed, we prefer to get stuff done quickly and go home to our families,
instead of living our lives in the office. As an additional perk to our
employees, we work very hard to hire only self-motivated people smarter than
ourselves._

~~~
illumin8
That's kind of nice that you post your salary ranges online, but do you really
think you'll get quality engineers for those salaries?

Position Salary Stock Options Intern 50K - 60K, prorated N/A Engineer I 65K -
75K 0.25% - 0.75% Engineer II 80K - 90K 1.0% - 1.5% Engineer III 95K - 105K
1.75% - 2.25%

For interns, that's a great salary, but your senior engineers will probably
expect 1.5 times that.

~~~
amanfredi
If stock options are part of the deal, my understanding is that generally the
more senior your position, higher the ratio of options to salary and the
bigger pay cut you are expected to take.

------
Kilimanjaro
I'd like to see this kind of post every month, how about the first monday of
every month?

A lot of hackers are looking for jobs and a lot of entrepreneurs are also
hiring.

Perfect match!

~~~
Kilimanjaro
\- Jobs HN: We are hiring

\- Jobs HN: We are available

One for entrepreneurs to post their openings.

One for hackers to post their availability and skills.

I know we already have HN jobs, but this may be an informal way for HN readers
and contributors, and who knows, it may grow to be part of our community.

~~~
drtse4
...and HN jobs seems to be limited to Ycomb founded startups.

~~~
eru
I guess he's talking about post title prefixes.

------
rdoherty
Mozilla is hiring! Hard core C++, webdev, IT, QA, marketing, internships, you
name it.

<http://www.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Jobs.aspx?c=qpX9Vfwa>

HQ in downtown Mountain View, CA, but we have offices in Toronto, New Zealand,
Paris, Tokyo and Beijing. Great benefits, extremely challenging projects
(scaling web services to 350+ million users, optimizing our JS engine, making
Firefox mobile fast on phones).

We're even getting telepresence robots:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/seannyelite/4458404134/in/photo...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/seannyelite/4458404134/in/photostream/)

~~~
Periodic
My wife bought me a Firefox laptop bag a few years ago. I've had some people
mistake me for a Firefox developer and thank me for my work, so I have to
correct their mistake and explain it's just my way of supporting their
favorite browser too. After all that it's always been a dream of mine to work
on Firefox, but I've always felt too busy and intimidated by the size of the
project to contribute on my own.

Perhaps this is my chance to finally earn the ability to say, "thank you," to
those people on the train.

~~~
rdoherty
Please don't be intimidated! You can help a little or a lot.

Check out <http://www.mozilla.org/contribute/> . You can write code (websites,
Firefox, and more), find bugs, offer support, localize, etc.

Hop on irc.mozilla.org and join a channel that you're interested in if you
want to talk to someone.

------
adw
We are. Based in Clerkenwell, London; no remote working, I'm afraid.

We're Timetric, and we're looking for Unix hackers into Python and statistics
- <http://timetric.com/biz/jobs/> \- and we closed our seed round today
([http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/03/24/timetric-closes-seed-
fun...](http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/03/24/timetric-closes-seed-funding-for-
statistics-on-speed-platform/)).

Our officemates are hiring too. Picklive (<http://football.picklive.com/>) do
real-time fantasy football, _also_ closed a round of funding today
([http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/03/24/real-time-social-
sports-...](http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/03/24/real-time-social-sports-
gaming-startup-picklive-closes-seed-funding/)) and they're after Rails ninjas
- <http://football.picklive.com/jobs>

We're both based in an awesome space just north of the Square Mile in London -
photos at
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/picklive/sets/72157623553354863...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/picklive/sets/72157623553354863/)
\- and both companies have some investors in common, including Stefan
Glaenzer, the former exec chairman of last.fm.

------
jmintz
Bump is hiring iPhone developers, Android developers (exp in Android or
consumer Java apps), and Data/Algorithm Eng (either exp mining data to improve
QoS or background in Stats/Phys/Exp Sci/EE). More: <http://bu.mp/jobs>. We are
also hiring interns. Feel free to email me if you have questions:
jake(at)bu.mp.

About us: Bump is changing the way people interact with each other. Our
technology makes it quick and easy to connect two phones, simply bump them
into each other. We created the Bump app on iPhone and Android which nearly
11M people have downloaded to share contact information, photos, and compare
mutual friends (seen here in an Apple commercial: <http://bit.ly/8FbXGi>). We
have also released an API/SDK that lets anyone add bumping to their app in ~9
lines of code (<http://bu.mp/api>) and is used by PayPal to bump money
(<http://nyti.ms/bSnztr>). And there is a lot more on its way. Bump is backed
by Sequoia Capital, Ron Conway, and Y Combinator.

Located in Mountain View, CA near the Caltrain. Competitive
salary/options/benefits.

------
rcoder
Dark Horse Comics is hiring UI and Python/Django backend web developers:

<http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/eng/1651760592.html>

<http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/eng/1651753399.html>

We're launching 2-3 new substantial web projects this year, and need some
great hackers to help us.

We're based in Milwaukie, OR -- just a couple of minutes south of Portland.
On-site strongly preferred, but c'mon, you know you've been wanting to move to
Portland anyway...

------
mscantland
We're adding to our team at <http://www.covermymeds.com>. This product is
about a year old and has significant revenue. Our major effort is building our
API and a real-time processing system. Looking for thoughtful pros, not egos
and code ninjas. Mostly Python, working with a talented team.

Parent company: <http://www.innova-partners.com/main/developers>. We have
virtually no turnover and treat people with respect.

Contact mscantland at covermymeds dot com.

Edit: Columbus, Ohio

~~~
euroclydon
I know a good Python hacker in Raleigh, NC. Healthcare is big here. What about
remote?

~~~
mscantland
Sorry, locals or willing to move only for these positions. We do have a remote
employee, but I wouldn't want to do it unless the dev started off local

------
amanfredi
Gilt Groupe in New York City is hiring. Remote working is a possibility.

We host daily sales of heavily discounted designer fashion and luxury goods,
which presents a unique set of technical challenges: hundreds of thousands of
customers competing for a very limited selection of inventory at the same
time.

We have specific openings for interns, UI/UX designers, sysadmins, DBAs,
senior QA, and platform engineers listed at gilt.com/company/careers, but
we're always interested in hearing from great people regardless of the
position.

We have scaled a base of Rails + Postgres using heavy caching and a services
layer written in Java. A major focus in upcoming months will be individual
personalization. The team is fun, dedicated, and capable.

Feel free to email me with questions: amanfredi@gilt.com

Sign up to check out the site at <http://www.gilt.com/amanfredi>

------
joshhart
LinkedIn is hiring: <http://www.linkedin.com/static?key=jobs_open>. I was
actually hired as a result of the last Who's hiring? thread and have really
enjoyed it so far. Please feel free to email me if you have any questions
about working here.

~~~
mtm
I'll just add that we (LinkedIn) are a JVM shop. Amongst our weaponry are:
java, scala, other intriguing languages, hadoop, voldemort, OS X dev boxes
(with scads of memory), lots of perks and fun projects.

We also have many open source projects to work on: <http://sna-projects.com>

We are located in Mountain View, nestled in amongst the sprawling Google
surroundings.

~~~
schlegelrock
LinkedIn is a great place for web developers (front-end) as well. In 7 years
our team has only lost one due to chrun, the rest all still work here. Feel
free to reach out if you are interested. <http://www.linkedin.com/in/scott>

------
cjoh
Need some hardcore data people at Sunlight Labs in DC. If you're a data
scientist, we need you. If you want to free the world from Glenn Beck and
Keith Olbermann, drop me a line.

~~~
loganfrederick
Do you have any contact info or email?

------
adrianscott
We're Hiring Developers (we are very open to remote work, as we are all
working 'remotely'):

Project: Something disruptive that will change the way software is developed.

Tech: We are developing with Python & Google App Engine.

Team background: Founding investor, Napster; pioneer in social networking
(from 2001); previously raised almost $4MM for past startup

Project status: already in private beta

Reqs: Python/GAE experience not necessary if you learn quickly and can show
past projects. Especially interested in folks with 1 or more of the following:

\- Excellent math/algorithmic abilities

\- Excellent sense for consumer Internet usability

\- Solid productive programming chops

\- Orientation towards A/B (/multivariate) testing

\- Customer Development Process experience

\- Experience in social media development

We are looking to add team members who can rapidly become seriously productive
and want to create applications for use by tens and hundreds of millions of
users.

We currently have team members in North American and Indian timezones.

We will be raising funding from our personal network of successful tech
entrepreneurs soon.

------
brandnewlow
Hiring a contract PHP dev who knows Facebook and Twitter really, really well.
(Chicago, Illinois)

Here's us: <http://www.windycitizen.com> \- A bootstrapped, local, social
network recently named one of Chicago's "New Essentials" by TimeOut Chicago
Magazine. We're going places. Looking for someone to come in and help crack
the Twitter/FB nut. How do we best integrate with these two services?

e-mail's in my profile page.

------
ekanes
Hey guys, we're looking for a PHP developer.

Work from anywhere: Yes (Provided you're willing and able to connect with the
rest of the team during daylight hours (we're sprinkled all over the place in
Canada and the USA.

To apply, send me an email at aaronwondermill.com (you put in the @, my name
is Aaron) or solve the puzzle at <http://www.wondermill.com/developer.html> ;)

------
arosien
kaChing is hiring in Palo Alto, CA (on-site only). Looking for backend,
frontend, and interns. We're extremely engineering-driven and have a 5-minute
commit-to-production cycle. Our CEO says it well:

"[We're disrupting] the mutual fund market, a $10-Trillion industry that has
seen no innovation in the past 25 years. The only way to disrupt an industry
is to break with conventional wisdom, so we specifically are not looking for
people with financial backgrounds. That's why we're the first company to apply
an open-source philosophy to improve the process of choosing an investment
manager."

By open-source philosophy he means radical transparency and pay-for-
convenience; think about if any investments you have come anywhere close to
this.

~~~
pjharrin
Are you looking for business/marketing types are just engineers?

------
timtrueman
Fluther (<http://fluther.com/>) is hiring an operations engineer:
<http://fluther.theresumator.com/apply/fy2tOt/>

We're building something brand new, incredibly challenging, and very exciting
and this is your chance take something complex and setup the perfect
environment for it (if you've ever wanted to do try that…). We're a
Python/Django shop, we're in San Francisco and this isn't a remote job.

Fluther is funded by Marc Andreessen, Ben Horowitz, Ron Conway, Naval
Ravikant, and Dave McClure, and we're advised by Biz Stone (Twitter) and
Leonard Speiser (Bix).

------
cadr
Blurb is hiring!

Want to work in a great environment with great people making a great product?
We're a print-on-demand publisher with an emphasis on high-quality products
and great user experiences.

Almost any time I'm in a group I'll tell people I work here, and _someone_
will get excited and tell me about their book they made with us. It's really
great to see how passionate our users get, and that's a nice change from other
development jobs I've had. :)

We're in SF. The development jobs are Ruby on Rails, but we have lots of other
non-dev job openings also.

<http://www.blurb.com/join_us>

------
loumf
[Easthampton, MA] Atalasoft has an opening for a .NET developer. We're
considering developers from 2-3 years experience or much more. The more
senior, the more of a match we'd want with the following technologies:

\- Web Development generally (HTML/CSS/JavaScript + deep understanding of how
the web works)

\- Ajax (any framework, but we use ExtJs and our own)

\- .NET (especially ASP.NET)

\- Sharepoint

\- Document Imaging (scanning, processing, etc)

How to apply: Send me your resume and a cover letter highlighting your
qualifications [lou <dot> franco <at> atalasoft <dot> com]

Learn more about us at: <http://atalasoft.com>

------
chrisrhee
<http://hoth.entp.com/2010/3/23/we-re-hiring-2> (Portland, Oregon)

Good timing. ENTP (Lighthouse bug tracker + Tender support) posted some Ruby
on Rails job listings last night. We're a small team of 10 employees, located
in downtown Portland.

------
danielle17
Twilio, the cloud communications company, is hiring!

We're a venture-backed startup located in downtown San Francisco, and all
roles are for in our SF office, except for our developer evangelist. This is
great timing, because we just launched our jobs page:
<http://www.twilio.com/company/jobs>

We're a quirky group, but if working on mission critical communications
technology delivered in self-service pay-as-you-go style sounds good to you,
please drop us a note or just drop by the office to say hi.

~~~
michaelfairley
What about internships for the upcoming summer?

------
utefan001
WOTI in Washingon DC is hiring. No Remote.

Over 20 open positions.

Active Top Secret security clearance preferred.

Qualified to obtain a security clearance required.

BS in Computer Science or similar required.

\- 5 weeks vacation after one year.

\- relocation assistance.

Submit resume to woti.com/jobs.cfm

Benefits: woti.com/benefits.cfm

------
crescendo
Academia.edu is hiring: <http://www.academia.edu/jobs>

We're currently hacking a lot of cutting-edge technology like Node.js and
Redis to scale the site up, and we're looking for some really talented
engineers to help us out.

Based in San Francisco.

------
tudorg
IPTEGO, in Berlin (Germany), is looking for python, javascript and C
developers to work on a VoIP monitoring product. Experience in those languages
is not strictly needed as long as you are willing to learn. We can support you
with the relocation, and Berlin is a very nice city :-).
<http://www.iptego.com/jobs/> (but don't worry about the list of acronyms from
there)

~~~
dje
please let me know if the position is still open at my email address
david.j.erik@gmail.com. I have extensive experience in python, and C/C++ and
I'm going to relocate soon to Berlin because of my girl-friend.

Thank you

David

------
ews
Craigslist is hiring frontend/backend hackers in San Francisco with the
following background:

machine learning (spam detection)

i18n/l10n

mysql, redis

UI / javascript

perl / some C

my mail : pablo @ "company name" . org

------
sanj
TripAdvisor is hiring in Newton (near Boston). We have interviews that make
people either sad (because they're hard) or very, very happy (because it is
fun to be challenged).

My team is working on making money using social apps in a real, sustainable
way. It's way, way cool. And you get to walk around saying things like "a
_billion_ pins" and "Why don't you just _tell_ me the name of the movie you
want to see?"

ps. no remote, sorry.

~~~
lsb
Peter Norvig said that he was excited about Google because that's where the
biggest data is. TripAdvisor's got a billion points of data about where people
travel, and it's growing crazy fast, and it's really exciting to work with.

------
wesaugur
Knowmore in New York City is hiring! <http://knowmore.com/>

We are a 20 person startup with full funding in the social news space.

We have several positions open. In particular, I'm looking for awesome R&D
hackers to work on fun problems.

Ping me for details: wes@knowmore.com

<http://knowmore.com/static/jobs>

(on-site only for now)

------
fa
1) Johns Hopkins University Applied Physics Lab 2) MIT Lincoln Lab (If you
have/will have an advanced degree in signal processing, or applied math in
general)

------
aschobel
Snaptic is hiring (<https://snaptic.com>), we hack on iPhone / Android / Web /
API.

2 million+ active installs on Android. We speak scala, Obj-C, JS, and python.

Tools we are hacking with these days: avro, MongoDB, Google Closure

Please shoot me an email at hn@snaptic.com

We are based in South Park, SF

------
f00biebletch
Dolby in Santa Clara needs an erlanger/javascripter/mongodb type who's also
not afraid of perl either:

<http://careers.dolby.com/detail.asp?jobid=dolby1610>

For fastest service, DM me @f00biebletch or email f00biebletch@gmail.com.

------
buro9
Yell Labs in London, UK are hiring.

We're going to be based on Grays Inn Road just up from Chancery Lane (Central
Line). Future-tense as we get the building on April 16th. No remote working
initially, not closed to it permanently though.

It's a R&D lab and we are looking for quite a few people. JVM is dominant and
whilst Java and Spring are likely to form the basis of any web service
platform we're open to clojure, groovy and other stuff elsewhere and of course
various devices mean that there will be other stuff around (for iPhone, iPad,
Blackberry, TV widgets, etc).

We are really looking for talented people with a lot of potential and passion
for what they do... but then I guess everyone is.

Ping a gmail to david.kitchen and I'll put you in touch with the hiring
people.

~~~
adw
Cool, really close to us! Silicon Roundabout is crawling westwards.

~~~
buro9
It's firmly on the hipster highway already. I suspect the Golden Mile is
defined from Condor Cycles to Hoxton Square... so we're both at one end, and
people like Songkick are at the other end.

We should all set up a permanent residence at the end of the week somewhere
like the Slaughtered Lamb (neutral ground, half way betwix everyone). Would be
good to really feed off each other in that way.

~~~
adw
Sounds like a plan. Who's around here? Songkick, Timetric, Smarkets, Picklive,
rjdj, Rummble, Technovated, you guys at Yell Labs, BERG, RIG/Newspaper Club,
Trampoline Systems, Resolver Systems... sure there are loads I'm forgetting
too.

~~~
dunk010
Last.fm and Moo are right on teh roundabout, though you're probably just
referring to startups.

------
euroclydon
Chapel Hill, NC: These guys are hiring. Not a bad place to work. Their product
has a lot of potential to be applied in markets which it is not currently.

<http://www.integrify.com/about/Careers.aspx>

------
kluesing
Bluekai (<http://www.bluekai.com>) is hiring distributed systems, UI and
general web dev - C++ and java, hadoop, cassandra. We're in the south bay next
to apple, no remote. ping me - dk at bluekai

------
nethergoat
Bizo (<http://bizo.com>) is hiring a Web/UI/UX Designer in downtown San
Francisco. Essentially, we need someone to own design and usability for
everything we do. Full description here: <http://bit.ly/adbvhQ>

Bizo is a year and a half old and already profitable. In December, we closed a
$6 million round from Bessemer Venture Partners and placed second in the
Amazon Web Services Startup Challenge. We have ~17 people (7 engineers) across
the country, and we'll be moving our SF headquarters into a new space
(Commercial & Sansome) next week.

If interested, drop me a line: mike@bizo.com

------
majke
LShift in London is always looking for talents! (and interns)

<http://www.lshift.net/recruitment.html> <http://www.lshift.net/blog>

_What we value above everything else is the right combination of skill,
enthusiasm and imagination. Generally speaking, programming is something you
either enjoy or you don't. There are people who program because they find it
stimulating and intellectually challenging, and then there are those who
program only because they have worked out that it pays well. The former are
the ones we want to hire._

Location: Europe/London/Hoxton

Remote: no

------
neilk
<http://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/Job_openings>

~~~
neilk
About the above jobs:

San Francisco, CA strongly preferred but remote candidates considered. We use
LAMP (PHP) + Javascript + various other tools.

Wikimedia Foundation is the organization behind Wikipedia and other free
knowledge projects. The above job(s) are related to our fundraising efforts.
Do you like money? We should hang out.

In general, we're always looking for people who like: free knowledge, free
software, web standards, large scale deployments, usability, smart
generalists, saving the world, the A-team, and working at the only top 10
website whose entire paid technical staff can fit around a couple of tables in
a Chinese restaurant.

------
healsdata
We're looking for two entry-level developers who know their stuff but need to
get some professional experience on their resume. While continuing to add
features to our CRM, we're also going through a big push to refactor a lot of
older code in to clean, readable code.

We're located in King of Prussia, PA which isn't too far outside of
Philadelphia.

For more info, check out <http://remindermedia.com/careers/index.php?state=PA>
or email me directly at jcampbell at remindermedia dot com

------
trefn
Mixpanel (YCS09) is hiring developers and enterprise sales/biz dev. We're
based in Mountain View, CA.

Further info: <http://mixpanel.com/jobs>, jobs@mixpanel.com

~~~
pjharrin
Is there anymore info on the sales/biz development positions?

~~~
trefn
We don't have a listing for it up on the jobs page yet, but please email us at
jobs@mixpanel.com if you're interested.

------
jakehow
NYC - Onsite

We are a pre-launch mobile payments startup with a unique twist on how we
think payments should work.

iPhone/Android developers - looking for people with experience shipping
products on these platforms. Familiarity with crypto/networking/sqlite would
be awesome.

Systems Architects/App Developers - building high availability backend
applications, integrations with financial institutions, messaging backends,
etc.

We are very early stage, if you want to have a significant impact in the place
where you work and you think banking/payment is broken, please get in touch.

Email: jake@zipmark.com

------
eru
Citrix is hiring in Cambrige, UK. Drop me a line at
matthias.goergens@gmail.com, if you want know more.

We are at the forefront of virtualization, and almost all our products are
open source (GPL). We use a variety of languages (including Ocaml, C and
Python; Haskell coming soon). And you can come to work at 10 AM (or later).

You might also want to have a look at
[http://www.citrix.com/English/aboutCitrix/employment/feature...](http://www.citrix.com/English/aboutCitrix/employment/features.asp?contentID=1319006)

------
atldev
In Atlanta, we're looking for a developer with Java, Spring MVC, and jQuery to
join our team for a new product launch. Drop me a line if you're interested or
know of someone who might be.

------
johns
You can take over my current position in Minneapolis working on ASP.NET MVC
for a startup project within the company:
<http://jobs.stackoverflow.com/default.asp?6506>

Or you can come work with me at my new job at Twilio in Downtown San Fran,
which has some amazing things coming out soon:
<http://twilio.jobscore.com/list> (not listed yet is a Product/Project Manager
position)

~~~
euroclydon
Just from that brief bit of information, I'll venture to say congratulation
are in order!

~~~
johns
Thanks! Can't wait to start.

------
aviflax
[New York | on-site]

I'm a partner at Arc90 (<http://arc90.com>) in New York. We design and build
compelling web applications for customers and clients. You may be familiar
with some of our lab tools such as Readability or TBuzz.

We're a small firm which has a dual business model of consulting with long-
term client/partners and building and selling our own products, such as
Kindling (<http://kindlingapp.com>).

We're a bunch of people who love the web, love creating exceptional user
experiences, and love learning and using new techniques and technologies. The
company was founded to create a fun place to do interesting work, which
remains a core value to this day.

Everyone at Arc90 is encouraged to contribute to our blog and our labs and to
contribute to Open Source projects when possible.

We're looking for designers, developers, and sysadmins with a passion for
excellence and a yearning to collaboratively build and ship compelling user
experiences.

Some technologies we're working with now or may be working with soon:

* jQuery * PHP * Java * Flex * Scala * JSON * Groovy * XML * MySQL * C# * REST * Restlet * Zend Framework * Memcached * Spring * CouchDB/Mongo/Redis/Cassandra/HBase/Voldemort (TBD) * OCR * Lucene/Sphinx/? (TBD)

If you're a designer, developer, or sysadmin interested in working at Arc90,
please send a short note to avif+hnjobs@arc90.com — I look forward to hearing
from you!

------
jgrahamc
Me: <http://www.causata.com/careers>

------
waxpancake
Kickstarter's looking for a talented Rails developer in NYC (or willing to
move). More about the job:
[http://blog.kickstarter.com/post/466172121/kickstarter-is-
hi...](http://blog.kickstarter.com/post/466172121/kickstarter-is-hiring)

We're a crowdfunding startup that's changing how people fund creative
projects. <http://kickstarter.com/>

HN members can email me directly, andy at kickstarter.com.

------
lincolnq
[Cambridge, MA] Demiurge Studios is where I work. We're a 40-man game
development shop working on some well-known titles as well as some new ones.
We have some really good people, and lots of C++ work to be done. (We're also
hiring designers and artists)

No remote, I don't think, but commute by public transport (Boston T) is easy.

<http://www.demiurgestudios.com/?jobs> Ping me if you apply.

------
btilly
Google is hiring all over.

~~~
mncaudill
When applying to Google, can you apply to specific teams, or do you get placed
where they think you would be the best fit?

~~~
prospero
I've just been hired, and haven't yet been placed with a team. I believe
that's typical.

~~~
mncaudill
Congratulations on your new position. Could you give any insight on the
interview process?

~~~
prospero
It was long. The entire thing took almost two months, and about three weeks
passed after my final on-site interview before I heard anything definitive,
though there were a number of intermediate steps in between.

My recruiter was really helpful. He kept in touch with me throughout the
process, and let me know each time I passed a milestone. I've spent the last
four years in a C# shop, and most of the interviewers he found for me had some
background in C#. It ended up not really mattering, since most of the
whiteboard problems only required pseudocode, but I definitely appreciated the
effort.

The questions were pretty much all data structure and algorithms. I wrote a
lot of code on the whiteboard (or in Google Docs for my phone interview), and
was asked to justify my choice of data structure, and explain what sort of
dataset would make it a poor choice. Upon finishing my solution, which was
usually for a very contrived problem, I was sometimes asked to figure out a
real-life situation where it would be useful.

I'm happy to have made it through, and am looking forward to starting my new
job, but I do wonder a little bit about the interview process. I spent the
last four years shipping a number of fairly substantial desktop applications,
and have also been reasonably active in the Clojure community, and neither of
these came up once after my initial conversation with my recruiter.

It's possible that my resume said everything that was necessary on that
subject, but it also seems possible that neither of those things mattered very
much compared to my grasp of CS theory. I don't mind much one way or another,
but it's a kind of funny that I can come out the other side of the process,
and still not have much insight into their hiring criteria.

Anyways, hope that helps. If you have any specific questions, feel free to
ask, though I can't guarantee I'll be able to answer.

~~~
mncaudill
This is great. Thanks for spending the time to type this up! It does sound
like a very involved process.

~~~
X-Istence
I got an email from Google's Recruiters, and went through a similar process,
unfortunately I did not make it to the in person interview at the Google
campus.

I did have 5 different phone interviews for three different positions. With
questions ranging from software engineering, to system administrator.

I was really nervous, especially since I am just out of college and that may
have led to my downfall. On my second phone interview the interviewer was hard
to understand, lot of line noise, and he seemed to not understand me. I got
all the different programming languages I know mixed up together into a bad
psuedo code. This was my first over the phone programming questions.

My second phone interview that contained programming went really well, the
interviewer had done some reading on what I was into and helped me calm down
and feel at ease. I got my programming right, got what I needed down on paper
(Google Docs), and thought I did pretty well.

Emailed both interviewers afterwards to thank them for their time, the guy
from the second phone interview, which also happened to be my last, got back
to me hoping that I would get to work together with him.

------
BrandonSmith
<http://phonebooth.com> is hiring in Raleigh/Durham, NC:

    
    
      * User Interface Designer/Developer
        * Heavy jQuery. Some PHP/Kohana. A little Erlang.
        * Lots of XMPP. Lots of REST.
        * OpenID. OAuth.
    
      * Other openings, too.
    

<http://bandwidth.com/about/join/careers.html>

~~~
mncaudill
How important are the UI design skills? I can build about anything you could
imagine, but, probably like most engineers, my design skills leave something
to be desired.

------
alabut
We're definitely hiring! isocket is just south of San Francisco and literally
right next to the Burlingame Caltrain station.

<http://isocket.com/jobs/>

We need a web developer and a platform engineer. We're small (6 people),
working on something cool, have a small and growing set of initial customers
(Techcrunch was our first) and a nice long invite list of people knocking to
get in.

~~~
jolie
Don't forget the perks: Booze & cookies. =)

~~~
alabut
And fried chicken and dirty earbuds!

------
luckyland
We have an opening for a junior or intermediate Ops engineer at CBS
Interactive in San Francisco (on-site).

You'd be supporting the Gamespot, Gamefaqs, and Metacritic production, dev,
staging, and load testing environments (as well as some Business Intelligence
sites related to the video gaming industry).

Linux/NetApp/scripting/Redis/MySQL/Varnish/Memcached/Gearman/LAMP/mod_rewrite/CDN/Jira...
that sort of thing.

Email: gml-ops@cnet.com

------
app
Vimeo is hiring backend and frontend devs, a DBA, and a designer. You have to
be in NYC.

<http://vimeo.com/jobs>

------
oliryan
Twitter is hiring all kinds of engineers at all levels,
<http://twitter.com/jobs> and @jointheflock has info. Located downtown San
Francisco, we're about 150 people now and growing pretty fast. Looking for
everything from front-end engineers to infrastructure, performance, storage
engineers and more.

------
gyardley
Flurry's hiring Java developers in San Francisco or New York City. Mobile
application development experience a plus (especially iPhone or Android),
Hadoop experience a big plus. We could also use a great ops guy.

<http://flurry.com> or just e-mail me - greg at the domain you'd expect it to
be at.

------
wehriam
HiiDef, Inc is based on the US East Coast. All work is done remotely. Our
listings are available at - <http://jobs.hiidef.com/>

We recently launched a product - <http://flavors.me/> \- and we're looking for
talented Python developers.

HiiDef is a consumer web incubator - this means we work on several products
simultaneously. We're a distributed team of ten who value independence and
communication. It's my job to make sure everyone has the tools and resources
they need, but otherwise how and when they choose to work is up to them. We
put a strong emphasis on balance and believe an environment based on trust and
mutual respect is the best way to build a company.

Flavors.me is profitable on a day-to-day operating basis, and the company has
an initial round of funding.

You can email me at johnwehr@hiidef.com if you'd like to hear more.

------
eugeneiiim
Palantir Technologies (<http://www.palantir.com>) is hiring for various
technical positions in Palo Alto and for business development positions in
NYC. On-site only. Contact me if you're interested: <http://bit.ly/aJiAWP>

------
woodhull
The Democratic National Committee / Organizing for America is looking for paid
summer Innovation Lab Fellows to work on software for political organizing and
realizing President Obama's vision for change.

<http://my.barackobama.com/page/s/devjobapp>

Summer positions are in Washington, DC

------
swivelmaster
Klicknation Inc, for which I am a product manager, is hiring.

Our flagship product is Superhero City, a Facebook game. You may wonder if a
Facebook game can support a whole (small) company, and my answer would be a
resounding 'yes'.

So if you love games and you're willing to work in Sacramento, CA, you should
send us a resume.

Our next game, another Facebook RPG, will feature some really cool stuff that
nobody has ever done before on Facebook.

We don't officially have any openings right now, but if your resume is good I
will personally bother our CEO until you at least get an interview.

<http://apps.facebook.com/superherocity/>

<http://www.klicknation.com/site/jobs.html>

Email resumes to me at aaron@klicknation.com and I will forward them to the
appropriate people. Make sure to mention Hacker News so I know the resume is
not completely unsolicited.

-Aaron

------
daveungerer
Need a RoR developer in South Africa, preferably Johannesburg. Remote work may
be possible if you're elsewhere in the country. E-mail is in my profile.

You'd be working on <http://www.simplepay.co.za> \- South African online
payroll system. Equity possibilities depend on salary.

------
scott_meyer
Metaweb (San Francisco) is hiring

<http://www.metaweb.com/jobs>

systems programming, C, ml, python

------
raminnaimi
TinyPrints is hiring in Mountain View (onsite). We're looking for LAMP experts
(P stands for PHP). We have exciting projects in the social network areas,
distributed system development and platform areas (MongoDB/Cassandra), CMS and
many others. Apply at BeAStar@tinyprints.com

~~~
idoh
Say hi to Tanya for me!

------
perezd
San Mateo, CA -- Caring.com is hiring a full-time, on site, Senior Software
Developer

We are a really fun team to work with, just acquired our series B round of
funding, Agile development/product team, Work with Ruby and Rails, looks for
people who really strive to produce great consumer experiences (front-end
skills a massive plus)

You should: have 3+ years of rails experience (less if you have more
experience in a different language, like python or java), 4+ years of
HTML/CSS/JavaScript experience (knowledge of or willingness to learn HAML/SASS
a huge plus), should know your way around UNIX systems, etc etc.

read the job description here and apply! <http://www.caring.com/about/senior-
developer.html>

------
lsemel
In NYC (or anywhere, remotely) - looking for with experience in
PHP/CodeIgniter, jQuery, Compass/SASS, MongoDB - and have a good UI sense -
flexible/freelance OK - email me - lee at <http://sawhorsemedia.com/>

------
iuguy
Mandalorian is looking for Penetration Testers and Reverse Engineers
(<http://www.mandalorian.com/>) in the UK. The office is based in Reading, but
remote working is an option for the right people.

------
mildweed
Kansas City:

River City Studio is looking for a LAMP developer. We were a design studio,
are currently a web studio, are now evolving into a web app studio.

<http://www.rivercitystudio.com/who/jobs.php>

------
kgosser
Milwaukee, WI: <http://www.harqen.com> is looking for a Java dev. Ping
Kris@HarQen.com if interested.

Must as good with Java as Indiana Jones (Raiders version) or Jason Bourne are
at being awesome.

------
RobM
SideReel is looking for an experienced Agile Java guru (beard optional) to
join our team as a web software engineer.

Check out our full posting here: <http://www.sidereel.com/_us/jobs>

SideReel is a great place to work. We are a small well-established start-up
located on the top floor of an old brick office building south of Market
Street in San Francisco. We offer competitive salaries, great vacation time,
significant equity and paid benefits. Come join a fast-growing web site with
millions of users that aims to be the center of the online TV world!

------
ConceptDog
Fuel Industries, we're a game dev / advergaming shop focused mostly on social
games at the moment.

We're looking for web developers that like big jobs and small ones. My team
handles everything from portal sites through full real time MMO server
development, and we're always looking for talent.

<http://fuelindustries.com/>

Our dev shop is in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada. We have sales offices in LA and
Seattle.

No remote opportunities right now, but we offer competitive salaries and
relocation expenses for the right candidate.

Contact me for more info or shoot me a resume: shunter@fuelindustries.com

------
veverkap
GEICO is hiring a Senior .NET developer. We're looking for someone with
experience with WCF and XSLT.

This is an on-site position in one of our Virginia/DC area locations.

<http://bit.ly/amL04L>

------
ghotli
American Roamer is hiring. We make interactive maps like Google Maps and have
a large cloud infrastructure to maintain. We mostly use Ruby, Javascript, SQL,
and C. We have also started moving into Hadoop based data processing. Looking
for smart people with good problem solving skills and experience with any of
these technologies.

We will find the best fit in our organization for you. We need developers to
handle data analysis, web programming, algorithm research, and cloud
infrastructure development.

Based in Memphis, TN.

<http://www.cellmaps.com/>

------
pretz
Yelp is still hiring. We're in downtown San Francisco. Frontend, backend,
iPhone, Android, you name it. Lots of python. <http://www.yelp.com/jobs>

------
khangtoh
LeftRight is hiring and be part of the team building our mobile platform
service. We're part of AlphaLab Summer 2009 and we already have revenue and
paying customers for our soon to be launched mobile platform! We're based out
of Pittsburgh, PA. Telecommute friendly!

Needed: Server side developer. Most of the backend is developed using
Rails/Ruby, RESTful type API/web service. So Rails/Ruby is essential. If you
like to experiment with cool cool stuff, like cassandra, ec2, cloud hosting,
that's even better.

Drop me an email at my HN username @ leftrightstudios.net

------
thinkcomp
Think is hiring iPhone, Android, LAMP and JavaScript developers in Palo Alto.

<http://www.thinkcomputer.com/corporate/jobs/index.html>

~~~
julsonl
I find it strange to be hiring a 5-year LAMP veteran as an intern. hmmm.

~~~
thinkcomp
Fixed.

------
squirrel
youDevise, a small financial-software firm in London, England committed to
learning and improvement as well as great web software, is hiring developers,
QA staff, operations team members, and other smart folks of many kinds. See
<http://www.youdevise.com/careers> and <https://dev.youdevise.com>.

No remote working, but we do help the right people move to London (having a
master's degree helps those outside the European Union).

------
timcederman
SurveyMonkey is hiring. We're just starting some very exciting things and are
looking to fill a wide variety of different roles -
<http://www.surveymonkey.com/jobs/Home_Jobs.htm>

We have offices both in Portland, OR and Menlo Park, CA (right next to
Caltrain). We're looking mainly to hire in the Bay Area. We've got a really
great benefits package, competitive salary, and most importantly a really
awesome team.

Any questions, or to reach out to me: timc at surveymonkey.

~~~
mncaudill
Does "looking mainly to hire in the Bay Area" mean you are only considering
current Bay Area residents? I'm willing to move away from my current location,
so I was just curious.

~~~
timcederman
I relocated from Boston to the Bay Area when I joined SurveyMonkey. I just
meant our preference is to expand our Menlo Park office.

~~~
mncaudill
Thanks for clarifying!

------
jgeewax
Invite Media is hiring in Philadelphia and NYC
(<http://www.invitemedia.com/careers/open_positions.shtml>)

------
DougWebb
Wolters Kluwer Health in NYC is embarking on several new projects on the
SharePoint 2010 platform. This is a new platform for most of us and we'll be
spending a lot of time getting training, so we'd like to fill an open Sr
Software Developer position with someone who's already got relevant
experience.

[http://www.wolterskluwer.apply2jobs.com/ProfExt/index.cfm?fu...](http://www.wolterskluwer.apply2jobs.com/ProfExt/index.cfm?fuseaction=mExternal.showJob&RID=4567&CurrentPage=1)

------
eugenejen
Hotlist (<http://www.thehotlist.com/>) in New York City is hiring a server
side developers. The person has to be able to write PHP/Python/Ruby/Perl
without difficulty. Experiences with MySQL or can learn Database programming
on the fly. Please check out our startuply ad
[http://www.startuply.com/Jobs/Talented_LAMP_developer_backen...](http://www.startuply.com/Jobs/Talented_LAMP_developer_backend__1827_5.aspx)

------
betamatt
Viximo in Boston is hiring RoR engineers (or solid web devs that learn fast.)
<http://viximo.com/job/server_eng>

------
speek
Boston, MA: Zazu (<http://getzazu.com>) -- in the middle of rebranding. We're
looking for a few full time developers and dev interns.

We do mobile stuff (we're working on an android app now, but we've got iPhone,
Blackberry, Symbian, etc in the pipes), really cool NLP stuff with RSS feeds,
and fantastically awesome database stuff.

Job can be done remotely, though we'd prefer that you're in the area.

Give me a ping if you're interested (marc at ^the domain up there^).

------
aquaphile
If you're in Texas, we're hiring another software developer here at MileMeter.
See <http://milemeter.com/jobs>

------
endtime
Track.com is looking for a few people, both summer interns and full time (and
possibly part time, depending on the person). Django experience is a big plus.

Track.com is a financial research platform that gives experienced market
commentators a place to publish their ideas, and the general public access to
the high quality research typically available only to high net worth
individuals. Our offices are in midtown Manhattan. Contact rich@

------
jseifer
To anyone on here who is hiring: I just launched a job board that specifically
targets the HN niche. You can use the coupon code "HN" (in caps) for a free
full time job posting. That coupon is good for the first 100 posts (I don't
think that will be an issue). The site is Genius Pool:
<http://geniuspool.com/?s=hn> (I'd love any feedback but that's a separate
thread).

------
agotterer
CollegeHumor is hiring developers - <http://www.collegehumor.com/jobs#job_18>

------
xkenneth86
Looking for experience in any of the following: Python, C, or LabVIEW Analog
and Digital Electronics Design Control Theory and Systems

ken@erdosmiller.com

~~~
pyre
Looks like this is in Texas (erdosmiller.com), but you might want to also
mention whether or not this is a remote work job.

------
cmalpeli
We're looking for a few great .NET developers in NYC - we're the US division
of a large (but privately owned) international media company
(<http://www.haymarket.com>). Located right in Chelsea, lots of exciting
projects and technologies. Email web@haymarketmedia.com if interested! Thanks,
Christian.

------
marcinw
Looking for security engineers interested in consulting, penetration testing,
development, and research. Experience with C, C++, Java, .NET a plus.

Positions open in both London and NYC offices (candidates must be willing to
relocate if not local)

See <http://www.gdssecurity.com/g/ca.php> for more information.

------
brett
Posterous! <http://posterous.theresumator.com/apply/>

------
spking
If you're in the Los Angeles/Pasadena/SGV area, my company (Green Dot) has
about 11 I.T. openings right now:

[http://tbe.taleo.net/NA7/ats/careers/searchResults.jsp;jsess...](http://tbe.taleo.net/NA7/ats/careers/searchResults.jsp;jsessionid=7956465725BECCB7C4F11CBCD7965AA0.NA7_primary_jvm?org=GREENDOT&cws=1)

------
ADRIANFR
If you're hiring or looking for a co-founder, list your startup on
<http://www.startuplinkup.com>. It's a simple, semantic wiki - a more
permanent home for your search. Or you can find a startup to work for.
(shameless promotion of my site)

------
neiljohnson
MX Telecom are looking for devs in London. Mobile messaging and applications
for folk like 118118/KGB_ BBC and Twitter

We like great software, Frisbee and the colour blue

<http://www.mxtelecom.com/uk/careers/roles/softdev>

~~~
neiljohnson
No remote working, sorry.

------
christonog
mncaudill,

If you're wanting someone to drop you a line, perhaps putting some contact
information up would help?

~~~
christonog
Not sure why this is getting downvoted, it seems to be a perfectly reasonable
request. I, for one, wanted to get in touch.

~~~
mncaudill
I just realized that my email address wasn't public and only my personal
website was.

My email address is nolan at nolancaudill.com. Sorry about that and please
email away!

------
strooltz
DBL Systems is looking for a freelance Designer/UI person and a freelance
Rails developer. Please visit <http://www.dblsystems.com/contact> \- Location:
NJ/Jersey Shore but work can be remote.

------
nathanh
We're running a "speed interviewing" event on 4/27 in NYC to connect software
people and companies. Check out who's coming on hirelite.com

If you're impatient or want to get in touch with a previous company that's
come, let me know and I'll put you in contact with them.

------
hikari17
Genlighten is looking for a Front-end UI/UX Designer / Rails Developer.
Details are at <http://bit.ly/dshmNY>. Preferred location would be Chicago or
Logan, Utah, but remote may also work. Thanks!

------
cool-RR
Is there a Ranorex developer here who takes freelance work? I'd be interested,
contact me.

------
dunk010
At Last.fm we're looking for an experienced web developer in London:

<http://www.last.fm/about/jobs#job_PHP+Web+Developer>

There are also a few other jobs on the page there, all based in London.

------
gibsonf1
StreamFocus is hiring: Part-time Sr. Front end Javascript guru at exciting
start-up (San Francisco) -
<http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/sof/1656317518.html>

------
brown9-2
Citrix Online is hiring Java engineers (primarily) in Santa Barbara, CA and
San Francisco.

See <http://www.citrixonline.com/careers.tmpl> or drop me an email at msb264
at gmail

------
rantfoil
Posterous is hiring Rails engineers in San Francisco. We're a super small team
(6 full time engineers) and have big challenges to be tackled ahead. Also,
we're about to get new offices in the Mission right at 16th and Mission!

~~~
krainboltgreene
You guys are doing everything right. Keep it up.

(If I had more rails experience (working on it!) and lived in San Francisco
(My dream!) I'd totally look this up.)

------
NickNYC242
If you have RoR experience and a head for design - drop me an email. (In NYC)

------
bramcohen
BitTorrent Inc. is hiring. You can send your resume to jobs@bittorrent.com

------
skip
[Boston, MA] Delsys, Inc is hiring Win32 desktop application developers.
<http://jobs.stackoverflow.com/default.asp?6580>

------
mthomas
New York, NY: NewsCore is hiring: Java, Linux, Python

[http://crunchboard.personforce.com/opening/detailjob.php?jid...](http://crunchboard.personforce.com/opening/detailjob.php?jid=7709)

------
zackola
StreetEasy.com is hiring Rubyists in NYC! We're looking for smart people who
want to work with Ruby/Rails so drop us a line at jobs@streeteasy.com with
your resume if you are interested.

------
jnoller
Nasuni - Natick, MA (boston area) is hiring a business development person, as
well as sales.

<http://www.nasuni.com/sub/jobs/>

------
modsearch
Listia (YC S09) is hiring a talented Rails developer!
<http://www.listia.com/jobs>

------
bkudria
My company is hiring, in SF: <http://younoodle.com/static/jobs>

------
matthavener
My co is hiring soon. C/C++ in Richardson, TX

------
axiom
We're hiring in Waterloo, Ontario <http://www.tophatmonocle.com>

------
Aegean
C/Assembler/Linux kernel expert on hardcore low-level concurrent stuff? I
would be interested to talk. We work remotely.

~~~
gvb
Need contact info, or is that part of the prescreening? ;-)

~~~
Aegean
Sorry I thought my email showed up - please email me on bahadir@l4dev.org.
We're a small team building a hypervisor for the linux kernel. I am looking to
find the people in advance to be ready as demand may arise quickly.

------
encoderer
www.clickbooth.com is hiring in Sarasota, FL. Advertising network. Contextual
ad placement. Multi Variate. Tracking Platforms that scale to 30bn impressions
a month. Free snacks and beverages, free health insurance, flexible work
hours. Email me at sh-ane@cl-ickboo-th.com (no dashes)

------
canadian
Anyone know of anything in Canada?

~~~
rdoherty
Mozilla Toronto! We have an office with about 20-30 people there. Great place
to work and you'll visit HQ in Mountain View, CA once or twice a year.

<http://www.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Jobs.aspx?c=qpX9Vfwa>

------
egb
Anybody in Chicago? I only see a few on here - there's gotta be more! :-)

------
maximilian
Any jobs in Applied Math or Computational Science (masters (me) or PhD)?

~~~
jmintz
We are looking for someone with a strong math/science background to work on
our matching algorithm and pull insights out of our logged data. Email me if
you want to learn more: jake(at)bu.mp.

------
suraj
Anybody hiring in India? Or willing to take in an Indian developer?

------
Malk0lm
Nothing in Seattle or vicinity?

~~~
vessenes
We're looking for a Flex plus some reasonable combination of: PHP, MySQL,
jQuery, CouchDB. Seattle based.

Contract to perm, pending closing our Series A (hopefully in the next few
weeks).

Some remote is a possibility.

<http://myprofitsee.com> peterj at myprofitsee.com

------
enokd
Something in France ?

------
bhiggins
ExtraHop Networks is hiring. We're a startup in Seattle with a high-end
network analysis product that already demolishes our competition in many ways.
Ideally we're looking for superb C programmers but if you're a great
programmer and are looking to work on challenging problems then please send me
an email: ben at extrahop dot com.

We have venture backing from Madrona and Andreessen Horowitz.

